# JSF Beispiel wird nicht ausgeführt



## Langner (4. Apr 2012)

Ich habe mir wie unter Help - Eclipse Platform beschrieben das Beispiel erstellt. Beim "Run on Server" der Login 

http://localhost:8080/JSFLogin/faces/WEB-INF/templates/login.xhtml

erhalte ich aber nur 


```
HTTP Status 404 - 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

type Status report

message 

description The requested resource () is not available.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Apache Tomcat/6.0.35
```

Da ich noch nicht soviel Erfahrung habe, weis ich beim besten willen nicht wo ich suchen muss.

Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## Final_Striker (4. Apr 2012)

Vergleiche mal deine URL und die aus dem Beispiel.


----------



## Fant (4. Apr 2012)

Alles im Unterordner /WEB-INF/ ist nach außen hin nicht sichtbar. Wie sieht denn deine Verzeichnisstruktur aus?


----------

